

In Mathematics, Mistakes Aren’t What They Used to Be - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/in-mathematics-mistakes-arent-what-they-used-to-be

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from two weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9515613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9515613)

